# Turbo Suggestions for Altima SE-R



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd like to give the Altima I just picked up a decent upgrade and I thought a turbo system would be the way to go. You guys probably have some suggestions.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you wanna void that brand new warranty?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you have deep pockets, AEBS makes quite the stroker kit. 400 WHP, all motor.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

deus ex machina said:


> I'd like to give the Altima I just picked up a decent upgrade and I thought a turbo system would be the way to go. You guys probably have some suggestions.


www.altimas.net

Try searching around there to see what kind of turbo systems people are working on. To my knowledge, there aren't any brand name kits out there, so you'll have to do some legwork to get a lot of custom work done, IE: turbo manifold, IC and all the piping. If you work out fuel management(probably more than likely standalone), you could probably set yourself up with a pretty nice kit, but for way too much money. IMO, a waste of money. You can go fully bolted with cams and have some pretty good power naturally aspirated VQ horsepower, which isn't bad. How much horsepower do you really want out of your VQ?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't put a turbo on it, your voiding the warranty which is a very bad idea..If you want to turbo somthing go buy a 200sx or somthing just not a brand new car


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

NickZac said:


> If you have deep pockets, AEBS makes quite the stroker kit. 400 WHP, all motor.


Wow, thats a nice number. gotta link i can see?

Off topic: tyler why did you change your forum ID?


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not too worried about the warrently. 

I'll do most of the nismo upgrades they offer, but unfortunatly turbos/superchargers are rather non existant in that department.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> How much horsepower do you really want out of your VQ?


Did you want to answer my question?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Uh, guys?

It pays to check his profile. This is kind of telling as to whether or not people are serious or BS'ing you....



> Birthday:
> September 24, 1984


Not to say that a 20yo can't turbo a car, but spending 30g's and then spending another 5 on a turbo setup? I wouldn't waste my time with this thread anymore.


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

How much power? To be honest I'd just like to give it any upgrades I can at the moment. I wouldn't say I have deep enough pockets to start doing engine swaps or any of that level stuff, but I can definatly dump about 10-20K into it over the course of the next year. 



Mark said:


> This is kind of telling as to whether or not people are serious or BS'ing you.... I wouldn't waste my time with this thread anymore.


You know, I was really hoping I would be able to get some decent info and help from this site as none of my friends really are into nissan. If you want to simply ignore me because of my age I'm not going to waste my time here. 

If you honestly need proof that I own the car I can post pics, but it sure is disheartening to think that I'm not even worth a 10 second response on a message board. 

---

Oh, and if the question of where I can get this type of money is such a mystery, I am a full time college student getting a fair share of scholarships and working two part time jobs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

as far as I know, it's either AEBS or SSR who've made a turbo kit for the VQ equipped altima. I can't see it being mechanically different than the altima SE-R, so that kit shoudl work....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

deus ex machina said:


> How much power? To be honest I'd just like to give it any upgrades I can at the moment. I wouldn't say I have deep enough pockets to start doing engine swaps or any of that level stuff, but I can definatly dump about 10-20K into it over the course of the next year.


10-20k in the course of the next year? Well, if you are completely sure, why not just start off big and do all the research necessary for a complete turbo system. You'd be better off that way if you are willing to commit to go extreme. If not, why not just go all the full NA bolt ons and do suspension, get some Volks and some sticky rubber, a nice clean body kit, all the interior(seats, custom interior) and be done with it? You can dump all that hard earned money into turbocharging the Alty, but IMO, I'd be much more satisfied to do all the NA bolt ons and complete the car as a whole than just be one sided. Good luck!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This may be a good place to start at. These guys really know their stuff.

http://www.aebsracing.com/products.pl?product=vq35stroker



RotaryRyan said:


> Wow, thats a nice number. gotta link i can see?
> 
> Off topic: tyler why did you change your forum ID?


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

hey screw you old guys if you dont think we can turbo a 30k car.....IM 17!
on another note, my family owns the local nissan dealership, and we still havent gotten our altima SE_R, yet the cali ones have had them for over a month, so im wondering, how does that thing drive? does it do as good on the butt dyno as they say?


----------

